# NSW State comp 2017



## barls (24/7/17)

Dear all



I am pleased to announce that the NSW State Homebrewing Competition will be held on the 9th-10th September in a venue in Camperdown (next to Wayward Brewing).



All information about the competition is available at this website including links to the entry forms and to a form for judges/stewards.



http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/nsw2017



Let me know if anything on the site is not working or anything about the competition needs clarification.



Please feel free to pass this on and encourage others to enter and to come along to judge or steward.



Cheers

Stuart


----------



## Fraser's BRB (25/7/17)

Huzzah! 

Shame I'm already booked that weekend, wanted to steward this year. Next year then.


----------



## n87 (25/7/17)

I would like to help out judging (would be my first time), but its going to be a biatch to get there, Will anyone be passing a station on their way in that I could catch a lift with?


----------



## kaiserben (25/7/17)

Just to avoid potential confusion, and maybe it's just that my brain just refuses to work, but how come on the Schedule page it says Wednesday 30th August even though it then says Saturday 26th August as the cut off for entries arriving at the listed LHBSs? 

http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/nsw2017/schedule


----------



## fungrel (25/7/17)

kaiserben said:


> Just to avoid potential confusion, and maybe it's just that my brain just refuses to work, but how come on the Schedule page it says Wednesday 30th August even though it then says Saturday 26th August as the cut off for entries arriving at the listed LHBSs?
> 
> http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/nsw2017/schedule



I was going to ask the same question...


----------



## barls (25/7/17)

wednesday 30th is when they will be collected from the home brew stores and the last entry is on the 26th


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/7/17)

Yeh!


----------



## paulyman (25/7/17)

Brett beer and Mixed Fermentation Sour added to category 14. Woohoo!


----------



## Stuster (25/7/17)

All fixed up on those dates now. As Barls says, that's the day we'll be taking them from there. I'd aim for Saturday 26th though as the deadline as there are no guarantees after that.


----------



## Dazzbrew (26/7/17)

Would a beer with chocolate be entered into Specialty - fruit/spice/vegetable?


----------



## barls (26/7/17)

have a read here
http://www.aabc.org.au/docs/AABC2017StyleGuidelines.pdf


----------



## EvilTwin (26/7/17)

My previous entries have all been bottled conditioned, it that favourable then filling bottles straight from the keg ? As I have some kegged beers that would be good to submit.


----------



## fungrel (26/7/17)

Practically no loss of carbonation with these


EvilTwin said:


> My previous entries have all been bottled conditioned, it that favourable then filling bottles straight from the keg ? As I have some kegged beers that would be good to submit.


----------



## EvilTwin (26/7/17)

fungrel said:


> Practically no loss of carbonation with these


Nice I actually have 2 of them I use for cleaning my gear, I haven't actually tried to fill a bottle with one. But great idea.


----------



## Dazzbrew (27/7/17)

Looks like i was on the right track, cool.


----------



## Bribie G (28/7/17)

Registered as "other". 
See you at that weekend... brilliant venue, will be staying with rellies at Beacon Hill.


----------



## huez (4/8/17)

Question, I entered my beers in the online form but I left one out. Do I just fill out another form or is there a way to edit the one I submitted? 
Cheers


----------



## barls (4/8/17)

just fill out a second form. we will sort it on our end.


----------



## huez (4/8/17)

champion thanks barls


----------



## barls (4/8/17)

we also now have a drop off point in newcastle thanks to brewman.
looking forward to this years comp.


----------



## Dazzbrew (7/8/17)

Bribie G said:


> Registered as "other".
> See you at that weekend... brilliant venue, will be staying with rellies at Beacon Hill.



Was that for me Bribie G? There is no Other sub catogory on the competition web site or in the 2017AABC, . The category i mentioned previously does list Youngs Double Chocolate Stout as a commercial example though so it seems a good fit.


----------



## Dan K (10/8/17)

In the schedule section it says beers can be dropped off directly to Wayward on Saturday the 26th of August between 12 - 2. Then in the entry information section at the top it says dropped off directly to Wayward on Saturday the 2nd of September and then down the bottom of that page it says drop off at Wayward on the 26th again. 

Anyway the question is, is it 26th of August or 2nd of September for Wayward drop off? 

Cheers


----------



## barls (10/8/17)

answer coming tonight. stand by


----------



## Stuster (10/8/17)

Thanks for the sense check, Dan. Good to see somebody is reading it. 

The deadlines on the site are now changed to Saturday 26th August to brewshops with a final chance to drop off at Wayward on Sunday 3rd September 12-2. If you can make it to the brewshop, that would be preferred.

Don't forget to submit the online entry details as well.

Thanks to the nearly 30 who had put their names down for judging/stewarding when I looked earlier. The more the merrier though. You can just sign up to come along for 1 session if that's all you can make. Good to see what goes on, you get to sample a number of good beers and you get to chat to fellow brewers. Good day IMO.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/8/17)

Had a Dortmunder Export that was of comp quality in the keg, and have let it last a few months with the intent to bottle some for NSW (and further should I be so lucky). After a hard day of soprt and bricklaying, I decided to treat myself to a schooner and finally prepped the bottling gear to set a litre aside. As I hit the top the the glass the familiar 'sucking' sound was heard with just enough lees in the glass to make the once crystal-clear beer murky.
Such is life.


----------



## fungrel (14/8/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Had a Dortmunder Export that was of comp quality in the keg, and have let it last a few months with the intent to bottle some for NSW (and further should I be so lucky). After a hard day of soprt and bricklaying, I decided to treat myself to a schooner and finally prepped the bottling gear to set a litre aside. As I hit the top the the glass the familiar 'sucking' sound was heard with just enough lees in the glass to make the once crystal-clear beer murky.
> Such is life.


Just had the same issue with Schwartzbier only yesterday...


----------



## n87 (14/8/17)

That happened to my award winning Belgian Pale Ale on Friday... luckily I had a 2nd keg


----------



## MCHammo (14/8/17)

We might have to ask that any entries dropped off to The Brew Shops in Campbelltown and Nowra be in by Thursday 24th August. This is to ensure that we can get them all over to Peakhurst for collection.

I'll be along to judge again this year, but I think I can only make the Saturday. I'll register in the next few days when I get a confirmation on the dates.


----------



## Joely (15/8/17)

Hey guys, 

Two Mead related question re: the categories and styles. Where would a sour mead fit into the equation? Other Mead? Fruit mead (they've been made with fruit)? 

And are we maintaining the 50/50% ratio or malt to honey for Braggot entries? If a mead had say 90% honey and 10% malt, what category do you believe this should be entered into?

Thank you


----------



## barls (15/8/17)

other meads for sour meads.
as for the braggots, is it really noticeable that they don't have the body that they should. if its really noticeable please enter them in other meads.
remember to taste and only write down what you can taste on the additional information.


----------



## Tony (16/8/17)

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jase (17/8/17)

Hey there,

Would a Grisette be classified under 18.6 Belgian Speciality Ale? 

There is a category for Rye IPA, what would a Rye Pale Ale be classified under?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## barls (17/8/17)

18.7 alternate grains.


----------



## Jase (17/8/17)

barls said:


> 18.7 alternate grains.



Thanks Barls,

Is that for the Rye Pale?

What are your thoughts on the Grisette?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## barls (17/8/17)

18.6 is where id place that one. 
on the rye pale ale. if its just hint of rye go the normal pale ale.


----------



## barls (17/8/17)

18.6 is where id place that one. 
on the rye pale ale. if its just hint of rye go the normal pale ale.


----------



## Bribie G (19/8/17)

Barls, apologies but I'll need to withdraw from duties at the comp.

SWMBO had been in and out of hospital since May but has made good recovery and we had arranged to stay with the mob in Beacon Hill for the weekend. 
However the doc has booked her in for a series of spec appointments over the next few weeks, plus CAT scans, PET scans, GUINEA-PIG scans you name it, and she's on a short list to go in for various other probes. 

Was looking forward to catching up with the crew but not this year.


----------



## barls (19/8/17)

Bribie G said:


> Barls, apologies but I'll need to withdraw from duties at the comp.
> 
> SWMBO had been in and out of hospital since May but has made good recovery and we had arranged to stay with the mob in Beacon Hill for the weekend.
> However the doc has booked her in for a series of spec appointments over the next few weeks, plus CAT scans, PET scans, GUINEA-PIG scans you name it, and she's on a short list to go in for various other probes.
> ...


sorry to hear mate, family always comes first. see you next year mate.


----------



## Bribie G (20/8/17)

Stuster where do I get the printable entry form to accompany entries, with terms and conditions, address, fees applicable and bottle labels? Can't seem to find it on your site. 
I've submitted on the electronic form.


----------



## barls (20/8/17)

off this page bribie
http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/nsw2017/entry-information


----------



## Dan K (20/8/17)

For Spice, Herb and Vegetable Beer, in the guide lines it says we must specify the base style and also specify the spices used. Should we just find a place on the bottle label to do so??

I'm probably just going to incorporate the base style and spices used in to the "Style in words" section on the label... Let me know if I should do something otherwise...

Cheers


----------



## barls (20/8/17)

fill in the style and category, all the info is in the online form and entry form.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/8/17)

bugger me, a NSW comp where I have no football commitments, no weddings, no funerals (that I know of).

Boys and gals, I'm coming to Camperdown!


----------



## Tony121 (21/8/17)

OK, this is my first time entering a comp and just curious how the bottles are stored between drop off and comp day? 

Just asking cause I only bottled on Sunday which should be carbonated by the 9th if left at room temp but if refrigerated then I'm stuffed. Otherwise will have to bottle one from the keg but believe that is an inferior beer from my perception.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dazzbrew (21/8/17)

The form for the brewers details mentions including an indemnity form at the top but i can't find it.


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/17)

barls said:


> off this page bribie
> http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/nsw2017/entry-information


Thanks, it was a bit buried in the narrative there.


----------



## barls (21/8/17)

Tony121 said:


> OK, this is my first time entering a comp and just curious how the bottles are stored between drop off and comp day?
> 
> Just asking cause I only bottled on Sunday which should be carbonated by the 9th if left at room temp but if refrigerated then I'm stuffed. Otherwise will have to bottle one from the keg but believe that is an inferior beer from my perception.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


left warm till the 3rd then in to fridge.


----------



## Tony121 (22/8/17)

barls said:


> left warm till the 3rd then in to fridge.



Thanks


----------



## n87 (22/8/17)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if the clubs will be included in the results this year?
The club field was on the entry form last year, but no mention of them on the results.


----------



## barls (22/8/17)

n87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if the clubs will be included in the results this year?
> The club field was on the entry form last year, but no mention of them on the results.


we are entering them all as isb this year.


----------



## n87 (22/8/17)

barls said:


> we are entering them all as isb this year.


You ISB guys will do anything to win


----------



## n87 (23/8/17)

Guys, I need to change the day I am helping out, wifey decides to tell me that plans have changed about an hour after I sign up...


----------



## barls (23/8/17)

send stu a pm about that one.


----------



## barls (23/8/17)

just a reminder. last week to drop off at the shops. saturday is the last day for them to be there.
looking forward to it.


----------



## Brewman_ (23/8/17)

Entries flooding in now.


----------



## Stuster (23/8/17)

Don't worry about the indemnity form. Copy and paste error from last year. All fixed up now.

n87, all fixed up on that. Thanks for letting me know.

As barls says, last weekend to drop off at home brew shops. Make sure you fill out the online form as well to save me from divorce!

Hoping to get to include the club winner this year. Just ran out of time last year.

Fatgodzilla, unfortunately all cancelled. No need to come this year.  Will be great to see you again. Has been some time indeed.

Tony121, drop me a PM and I'll see what we can do.

Brewman, good to hear. We have a bunch of judges hungry to get writing feedback plus some great prizes. There is some shiny stainless there to win.


----------



## Brewman_ (23/8/17)

Packing them now.


----------



## JarrodQLD (24/8/17)

Brewman_ I'll be dropping mine off tomorrow if that's ok?


----------



## Mikedub (24/8/17)

I dropped my entries into my ever faithful Brew Shop today at Penshurst

It’s like dropping your kids off to school for their first day, all 16 of them.

You have done your best, now the world will decide their worth.

May God have Mercy on them....or a hop fatigued judge, either is fine


----------



## yurgy (25/8/17)

JarrodQLD said:


> Brewman_ I'll be dropping mine off tomorrow if that's ok?


he said to me after 3.


----------



## fungrel (25/8/17)

Mikedub said:


> I dropped my entries into my ever faithful Brew Shop today at Penshurst
> 
> It’s like dropping your kids off to school for their first day, all 16 of them.
> 
> ...


16??


----------



## Brewman_ (25/8/17)

JarrodQLD said:


> Brewman_ I'll be dropping mine off tomorrow if that's ok?


Hey mate, just seen this post.

You can drop them off Saturday morning.


----------



## Judanero (26/8/17)

Silly question, the entry number on the bottles is the same as the entry form- how can you differentiate between two people that may have entered an IPA as their first entry (wouldn't that mean that two people would have entry number 1 followed by the category and style etc on their bottles?)

I can't see any other numbers on the google form in my email so I think I've filled it out right, and I know it's been run enough that everything is thought of, like I said, silly question.


----------



## barls (26/8/17)

each batch of entries from the one person is processed at the one time. comp numbers will be assigned randomly at that point so there will be no confusion.


----------



## Judanero (26/8/17)

Cheers Barls


----------



## Bribie G (26/8/17)

Just wondering:

You are entering two beers - say a Chinese Stout an an Imperial Hefepoodle. 
On the electronic form you list the Stout as 1 and the Hefe as 2

However on the paper form and labels you get muddled and list the Hefe as 1 and the Stout as 2

Actually I nearly did that but wonder if this would picked up during processing?


----------



## barls (26/8/17)

maybe. sometimes not.


----------



## Stuster (27/8/17)

I do pick that up if you mix up the order. Of course if it was you Bribie I would make sure that your beers are judged in the wrong category just to teach you not to do it again.


----------



## Stuster (27/8/17)

Anybody who missed the last weekend of entries at your local home brew shop, you do have next Sunday to drop them off at Wayward.

For all those who have made it to the brew shop, can you make sure you do the electronic form available here https://goo.gl/forms/miFXNzWKtHYRAdMd2


----------



## Brewman_ (27/8/17)

All the entries I have received, have been packed in groups assigned to the brewer. Some taped together, or separated with cardboard dividers in the boxes.

So when they arrive it should be pretty clear which group of bottles is for which brewer.

They are packed cosy in Wyeast polystyrene boxes. They are precious.

Over the weekend I have tasted a number of samples as they were dropped off. And there are some very good beers there. 

Cheers Steve


----------



## barls (27/8/17)

Brewman_ said:


> All the entries I have received, have been packed in groups assigned to the brewer. Some taped together, or separated with cardboard dividers in the boxes.
> 
> So when they arrive it should be pretty clear which group of bottles is for which brewer.
> 
> ...


just give me a heads up on which ones and ill make sure they are nice and safe when they turn up here in sydney


----------



## EvilTwin (5/9/17)

Stu / Barls - how are you looking re the number of stewards. I've got prior commitments but if you are looking at being short handed I might be able to duck out the other commitments to help.


----------



## barls (5/9/17)

stu will have to answer that question as thats his domain


----------



## barls (10/9/17)

so the comp is over and it was the best result we have had with attendance. thanks to all that helped. and to head off those that will start asking for results, they will be up as soon as stu gets them sorted and checked in the next week.


----------



## Mikedub (10/9/17)

great comp once again, well done Stu for a clean ferment and rounded malt profile and to Brendon for some persistent lacing and clarity 48/50


----------



## MHB (11/9/17)

Good Comp!
Great to catch up with a lot of familiar faces, good to see some new ones to.
Hope you all appreciate the work that goes into organising and running a competition of this size - it's a hell of a lot of work and people do it because they care.
Whether or not you are happy with your scores be glad that people are giving their time and expertise to try and give you helpful feedback.
Be patient, results will be along pretty quickly (if previous years are any guide), thanks to the comp organisers, stewards, fellow judges, traveling companions and to all who entered - some memorable beers - for both reasons.
Mark


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/9/17)

MHB said:


> Good Comp!
> Great to catch up with a lot of familiar faces, good to see some new ones to.
> Hope you all appreciate the work that goes into organising and running a competition of this size - it's a hell of a lot of work and people do it because they care.
> .
> Mark




Yes, echo the big bloke's comments. Well done Stu and team. Everything went fine.

Pairing myself with MHB to judge porters was like the dream team of home brew judging. The Irresistible Force and the Immovable Object. Worth the trips and the upcoming liver transplant just to spend a quality hour and a half with the man. Great to catch up again Mark.


----------



## contrarian (11/9/17)

Big thanks to all involved in running the comp, from experience it is a fantastic way to learn more about brewing and improve the beers that you brew and as a brewer I really appreciate the time and effort that goes into this.


----------



## Lorenzo99 (11/9/17)

Huge thanks to all involved in running the comp it`s awesome to get some feedback on the beers we brew. Now results??? haha sorry im just a little keen to hear back. Ive checking this post all day for updates on results, i feel like a kid at christmas haha


----------



## Mikedub (11/9/17)

Based on the new BJCP guidelines, 10 points are automatically deducted for each entered beer against the person who requests the results to be published. Harsh but fair


----------



## Stuster (11/9/17)

NSW State Competition 2017 Results

Well done to all and especially to Brett McKenna and Barry Cranston.

Great to see so many judges there at the competition. Seems like there was some good feedback going back to entrants. Hoping to get that out soon.


----------



## Stuster (11/9/17)

Here as well. Wix site seeming a bit slow.


----------



## Dae Tripper (11/9/17)

Seems to be a few mistakes near the pointy end in a few categorys. 
Wheat and dark lager. Eg 79 shoud beat 76 unless they weren't NSWers or something? Help I am confused now!


----------



## kaiserben (11/9/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> Seems to be a few mistakes near the pointy end in a few categorys.
> Wheat and dark lager. Eg 79 shoud beat 76 unless they weren't NSWers or something? Help I am confused now!



They would have been judged at different tables (by different judges). And then tasted against each other to determine the actual winners of the category.


----------



## Stuster (11/9/17)

As kasierben rightly points out, scores are not the only way we determine the winner. See here if interested.


----------



## fungrel (12/9/17)

Who are these two guys Barry and Brett.. can you confirm they're not making blue meth on the side, as well as beer for competitions?

Seriously though, well done.


----------



## brettles4 (12/9/17)

I don't make the meth but dabble in it for creative inspiration. Barry/Heisenberg is the Creator and OG.


----------



## Codehopper (12/9/17)

Woo-hoo! Thanks to all who made this competition happen! Now, oops, I have only 1 month to rebrew the witbier for the nationals.


----------



## Tony121 (12/9/17)

Well done to all, the people who took places and thank you to everyone that helped put this together, particularly Stuster.

First Comp for me and quite happy/surprised with my results considering I entered purely for feedback on where I could improve.

Thanks again all,
Tony


----------



## MCHammo (12/9/17)

Codehopper said:


> Woo-hoo! Thanks to all who made this competition happen! Now, oops, I have only 1 month to rebrew the witbier for the nationals.


Yep, re-brewed my bitter today. Really didn't expect that beer to place! 

Congrats to all placegetters, to Stu, Brendan and Col for another well run comp, and thanks to the judges and stewards for putting in the time and effort to make the comp happen!


----------



## Colbatt (13/9/17)

OK Brewers, all the scoresheets from the weekend's judging have been emailed to you.

Congrats to all place-getters and especially Brett & Barry.

Let me know of any problems at [email protected]

Sit back, crack a beer and see if you can relate to the judges' comments


----------



## Judanero (13/9/17)

Just checked my feedback, many thanks to all involved! Some really insightful comments that are much appreciated. I REALLY need to get this counter pressure bottle filling/ carbonation thing under control!


----------



## Dae Tripper (14/9/17)

http://www.aabc.org.au

Is this really the website for the Nationals? There is no link to the entry form...

P.S. Thanks for everyones hard work in this comp, got the score sheets back super fast too.


----------



## barls (14/9/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> http://www.aabc.org.au
> 
> Is this really the website for the Nationals? There is no link to the entry form...
> 
> P.S. Thanks for everyones hard work in this comp, got the score sheets back super fast too.


yes give it time. we have just had the states. there will be info up later trust me.


----------



## Pokey (14/9/17)

Congrats Brett, Barry and ESB
Thanks for all the effort Stu, Barls, Col, all the judges and stewards.
Hoping to have a consistent beer to send to nationals this year


----------



## Dae Tripper (14/9/17)

barls said:


> yes give it time. we have just had the states. there will be info up later trust me.


Cheers barls


----------



## Codehopper (18/10/17)

Btw are there any prizes in order for a place in the wheat beer category?


----------



## barls (18/10/17)

Codehopper said:


> Btw are there any prizes in order for a place in the wheat beer category?


that one was combined with the sours and I'm fairly sure the prize winners from it have been contacted.


----------



## Dae Tripper (18/10/17)

I got 2nd in the wheats, haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## barls (18/10/17)

guys all i can say was the prizes between the wheats and the sours were combined and the three sours were awarded the prizes for the two categories.
if you check the results you will see that this happened for a few categories with the highest scores in both categories getting the prizes.


----------



## Dae Tripper (18/10/17)

I was unaware of this but makes sense, unfortunately.


----------



## contrarian (14/11/17)

After receiving my feedback from the aabc comp I would like to express my gratitude to he judges if the state comp for their detailed, constructive and helpful feedback. 

One of the main reasons I enter comps is for feedback and to improve my brewing so it is very much appreciated. Even my beers that scored poorly the feedback has already helped me improve my processes. 

Not sure how hard it would be to pursue bjcp certification from a regional area but I would be keen if it was possible. Cheers again


----------



## MHB (14/11/17)

Codehopper said:


> Btw are there any prizes in order for a place in the wheat beer category?


Yes you get to enter the nationals, send a bottle to WA - then join in on the whinge fest
Mark


----------



## Codehopper (14/11/17)

MHB said:


> Yes you get to enter the nationals, send a bottle to WA - then join in on the whinge fest
> Mark


I'm happy for you that you have so much free time that you track my posts here and there!


----------



## barls (14/11/17)

contrarian said:


> After receiving my feedback from the aabc comp I would like to express my gratitude to he judges if the state comp for their detailed, constructive and helpful feedback.
> 
> One of the main reasons I enter comps is for feedback and to improve my brewing so it is very much appreciated. Even my beers that scored poorly the feedback has already helped me improve my processes.
> 
> Not sure how hard it would be to pursue bjcp certification from a regional area but I would be keen if it was possible. Cheers again


best bet would be to talk to brendan and stu as they will be running the next course, saying that they give preference to those that have stewarded at the isb and state comp.


----------

